# Anyone willing to help design my Tattoo



## x360rampagex (Jun 22, 2012)

I am getting a tattoo with the incorporation of: 

- A clock,
- A tree Branch/Ivy growing round and cradling the Clock. The branch will have a cut and blood dripping from it
- Geometric flower patters growing out from the clock

My idea is to have the clock on my upper-right chest near my armpit, with foliage from the tree cover in edge of the top of the clock. A branch of a tree coming from the right-shoulder and wrapping round and cradling the clock, with cuts a long the branch(with the future plan of having a wolf on my left side, with a tongue extending to catch the dropping blood). 

I also have the future plan of having a tree, with geometric flower and plant patters around the tree, with the root at the wrist, and the head of the tree at my shoulder.

Here are some of the patters I had in mind:















Also I plained on having the clock have DJENTHALL instead of numbers, but I didn't like the mock-up I made, as it needs more detail.


----------



## UnderTheSign (Jun 25, 2012)

Two tips:
Don't get something silly like Djent or Thall (or even both!) tattoo'd on ya, you'll regret it later on.
Get a pro graphic artist or tattoo artist to do the design for ya. It'll cost ya but it'll be worth it x100 in the end.


----------



## ilyti (Jun 25, 2012)

Second from the bottom looks like the BP logo.






So.. don't.


----------



## x360rampagex (Jun 26, 2012)

UnderTheSign - Good call, I already decided against it. And I am having a consultation with a tattooist next week, he will give cost time etc.


----------



## x360rampagex (Jun 26, 2012)

ilyti - Yeah both are geometric patterns, which is what I'm looking for.


----------



## lanezjones (Jul 9, 2012)

All the designs are really awesome....but not all are good enough for any tattoo...I think last one is really apt for your tattoo.


----------



## -42- (Jul 10, 2012)

Alphonse Mucha - Olga's Gallery

Mucha is the man when it comes to vegetation and patterns, though he used them to surround the women he drew instead of a clock. Go nuts, maybe you'll find a background you like.


----------

